# Finally, A Pro Gun Actor (Vince Vaughn)



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

In a time when most Hollyweird folks are as anti-gun as they get, it's nice to see that, at least one (Mr. Vaughn) realizes the important role that the gun plays, in our very freedom. Without them, all is lost. Read further- http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/articles/5932-vince-vaughn-is-as-pro-gun-as-it-gets#sthash.dtn44Bcq.dpbs


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the read.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Funny how so many call for ban of firearms but they sure like to depict them in their cinema. The gun has made some of Hollywood very money rich.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Rick Howard said:


> Funny how so many call for ban of firearms but they sure like to depict them in their cinema. The gun has made some of Hollywood very money rich.


The cinema is about stories that cover virtually any topic, a lot of which people don't like. Drug abuse, alcoholism, incest, prostitution, rape, robbery, murder, domestic abuse, terminal disease, black magic, deceit, etc. are all common themes that have been portrayed over the years by actors who don't support them. So nothing funny or odd about actors who don't support firearms ending up in roles where they have to use firearms.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i have never been much of a fan of him other than in the movie DODGE BALL

but now have a new found respect for him,and will more than likely watch more of his movies to support him

Danny Glover,an actor who has made a fortune from movies where he runs around with a gun in his hands has the complete opposite view on guns

he has publicly stated that the US should abolish guns in private citizens hands and that the only people that should have them are the military,the police and hollywood

i will never ever watch another one of his movies because of this statement

which is to bad,because i always liked his movies


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

dang near all actors ,actresses are damn freaks but there are a few capable of logic and reason


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I NEVER saw this coming. Good to hear. Another one on our side...the side of reason and FACT.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Double Naught Spy said:


> The cinema is about stories that cover virtually any topic, a lot of which people don't like. Drug abuse, alcoholism, incest, prostitution, rape, robbery, murder, domestic abuse, terminal disease, black magic, deceit, etc. are all common themes that have been portrayed over the years by actors who don't support them. So nothing funny or odd about actors who don't support firearms ending up in roles where they have to use firearms.


Maybe I was being misunderstood.

Actors and Actress do not turn down roles over subject matter that offends or goes against their beliefs? Perhaps an individual who can act despite their personal belief is a morally superior person.

I am not confusing reality and fiction here. I am no fool. I understand that everything an actor or actress depicts on screen is not their personal belief or something they feel is morally agreeable. However, I can offer an argument that I think is interesting. Many blatantly depict their personal views of marijuana in fictional comedies. So who is to decided what is and is not propaganda? For some people it is difficult to tell.

I am suggesting that some folks use the silver screen to make money or further their personal interest more than story telling. So it is funny to me that some will hang their beliefs on "its acting" in some instances and not others.


----------

